# New Wheels for Soda.



## Sodagirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Picked up a wheel assist for Soda today. She is 16 and 3/4! The winter has been hard on her back end, so I am hoping to get her some exercise. Ready for summer swimming. Took her a few minutes, but ended up walking a bunch for using it for the first time. (will post pix asap not sure why its not working right now?). pics if you check my album. Not sure how to attach here.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Soda is a beautiful girl. I hope the wheels work out well for her.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So cute!!!! She looks so happy!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, Soda is a beautiful Old Gold. 

What a good long life she's having.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What a beautiful gal  I can see the brightness in her eyes with her new found mobility. Seen it with my old boy too when I got him help. Hope you don't mind me posting the pic for you.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, that's too cool!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> What a beautiful gal  I can see the brightness in her eyes with her new found mobility. Seen it with my old boy too when I got him help. Hope you don't mind me posting the pic for you.


The brightness in her eyes...you nailed that one Steve. That's a wonderful picture to see an old gold with a smile like that would sure make my day.

Pete & Woody


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

What a beauty. Love the white face.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She is so sweet and beautiful! How lucky you are to have shared your life with her for this long. She looks thrilled with her new wheels.


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow..what a contraption! If it helps her than it's worth it! She is a beautiful oldie and looks very happy in the picture!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I love the photo of Soda (cute name) and her wheels! 

16 3/4? How awesome is that!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a lovely girl and lovely photo of her


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a beautiful girl you have there. Her new wheels are a fantastic idea, anything that helps her at her age is worth it. You are truly blessed to have had her so long, absolutely lovely.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

When my Brandy lost the use of her back legs. I wasn't ready to let go so I built her a "wheel chair" of my own design.








If it had wheels, Brandy loved it. Together we put almost 30 miles on it.
More pictures on our website.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow thats so great that she can get out and enjoy her life with the new wheels thats a great idea! And congrad she is living a really great long life, im jealeous my dog only made it till 13 they never live as long as we'd like.


----------

